# Transitioning to a litter box (wood pellets)- advice?



## Mirafi (Aug 1, 2012)

I want to eventually have Sachi using a litter box with wood pellets when she can't go outside. I looked for a good dog litter box but I'm reluctant to spend $80 on the rascal dog box system...I mean it's essentially a plastic box...hard to justify that money.

Before I got her I bought a large cat litter box figuring if I could cut one end down it might work just as well, but after seeing her do her crazy, pre-poop "dance" all over the grass outside I'm feeling skeptical as to whether she'll even consider a litter box.

I went to Target and looked for some sort of box or bin that would work but they were all either too small, too big or the sides were too high.

I did look into the Ugodog but to me that thing looks like a sanitary nightmare, especially if you live in a small apartment like I do. Wood pellets are so much cleaner. I'd rather have to vacuum up stray wood pellets than scrub a poopy grate, lol.

So my questions are: 

Does anyone have a suggestion for a good box to use or what size box would you recommend if I'm going to cut one down to fit

And, other than moving pee pads to box, then putting some litter on/over the pads gradually increasing the amount of litter, does anyone have any suggestions for the best way to train her to use the litter? I'm a little concerned that she's just going to think the litter is a toy.


Thanks for any help!


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

Mirafi said:


> Does anyone have a suggestion for a good box to use or what size box would you recommend if I'm going to cut one down to fit


This is almost exactly the same size as the Purina (dog) litter box. It does not have an "entry" but Maccabee (8 months and on the small side) has no problem jumping into it. The sides are probably too high for a young pup, but it should be fine for an older pup or adult dog.

ETA: You can also get wood pellets at the Tractor Supply Company


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Unless the dog was trained to a litter box at a very early age (we start them at 3 weeks), or have other dogs already using a litter box, you will probably have a hard time getting one to use it. The best way will be to teach potty on command, and have the box in a restricted area, like a folded in completely expen, and only put the pup in it when you know it has to go.

This from the experience of teaching at least a couple of hundred puppies to use a litter box.

I'll see if I can find a link to the boxes we are using now since Purina stopped making their litter boxes that we have used since they first came out with them. I'll edit this post to add the link if I can find it. We just bought a bunch of them for 13.49 plus free shipping. You have to cut the handles that stick out past the sides to let it fit tightly in an expen.

Here you go. Do a Google search for "potting tray" and this is what comes up. Home Depot lists them, but it's probably the wrong season to find them there now.

http://www.drpower.com/prdSell.aspx...urce=adwords&gclid=CIuw4-KqpLICFcXe4AodlR0AvQ

I mark the cut line to take the handles off with a straight edge and sharp knife, then make the cut with tin snips that have offset handles. It needs to be 24 inches wide exactly to work well for a new pup in a 2 foot wide setup expen.


----------



## Mirafi (Aug 1, 2012)

Thanks Tom, looks like the perfect tray 

Regarding the training process you described, I have already been training her to go on command and I think we're actually pretty close on that one, but because I also want her to know to go outside do you think I should try to train her to go in the box simultaneously, like maybe alternate between out/in? Or just get her going in the box and then go back to going outside? I don't want to confuse her!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

The order of training won't matter. I've never seen one that didn't prefer going outside, so that shouldn't be an issue. There is no problem with them having multiple acceptable surfaces to potty on. We've started teaching our little ones to use both a grate and the litter, and they catch right on. The most important thing is doing what you need to, to develop the correct habit.


----------



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

I tried to use a litter box with a new little pup yrs ago. She just wanted to chew on the wood pellets and strow them around. I know they work for some, but it seems it would be really hard to train one after it is older.


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

Tom King said:


> Unless the dog was trained to a litter box at a very early age (we start them at 3 weeks), or have other dogs already using a litter box, you will probably have a hard time getting one to use it. The best way will be to teach potty on command, and have the box in a restricted area, like a folded in completely expen, and only put the pup in it when you know it has to go.
> 
> This from the experience of teaching at least a couple of hundred puppies to use a litter box.
> 
> ...


Hi Tom, glad to see that you've found new boxes. When you refer to the handle, do you mean the ribbed ledge in the back of the box?


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

No. The handles sticking out each side. It shouldn't be an issue for Charley now, since I expect he's long since outgrown the initial folded in size of 2'x4' expen that we recommend for the first few days after they leave here. The handles that stick out the sides make it wider than 24" overall, but if they are cut off, it leaves a perfect fit. We haven't bothered to do anything with that ledge at the back of them.

Pam had found some other plastic boxes since I posted that, and I cut down an opening in the front of them today to make regular litter boxes out of them. It's probably not a job for the average person though, because it requires a propane torch, other tools, and open air.

Those green ones work fine, but it's hard to say how long they will be available on the market.


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

thanks Tom. I actually like the color of the green ones and will buy a few. Question - does using the litter box delay complete housebreaking? Thus far I only have a box in the kitchen and garage. For the most part Charley goes outside, but I also like the convenience of knowing he'll go in the box if I'm not around. It's been working great for us, takes a lot of pressure and stress off. But will he get completely housebroken? He's still restricted in my house. When he's empty we'll play in the living room or upstairs where there is carpeting (he loves the carpet) but after an hour or so I take him outside or back into the kitchen and we'll hang there. In the evening, he's always with me in the LR up on the big chair but I'm with him. I wouldn't leave him there for more than 10 minutes alone and of course when I do leave him he takes my spot on the chair!! I'm trying the no accidents route. Except that he has had 3 accidents on my bed in the 5 months I've had him - all my fault but he's not sleeping with me now. Not until I'm certain. So far, no other accidents in the house. As I said, the box really works for us and I take it with me if I'll be at someone elses home with him for a few hours. But will he get housetrained. Does the box prevent him from knowing "no potty in the house"


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

Charleysmom said:


> thanks Tom. I actually like the color of the green ones and will buy a few. Question - does using the litter box delay complete housebreaking? Thus far I only have a box in the kitchen and garage. For the most part Charley goes outside, but I also like the convenience of knowing he'll go in the box if I'm not around. It's been working great for us, takes a lot of pressure and stress off. But will he get completely housebroken? He's still restricted in my house. When he's empty we'll play in the living room or upstairs where there is carpeting (he loves the carpet) but after an hour or so I take him outside or back into the kitchen and we'll hang there. In the evening, he's always with me in the LR up on the big chair but I'm with him. I wouldn't leave him there for more than 10 minutes alone and of course when I do leave him he takes my spot on the chair!! I'm trying the no accidents route. Except that he has had 3 accidents on my bed in the 5 months I've had him - all my fault but he's not sleeping with me now. Not until I'm certain. So far, no other accidents in the house. As I said, the box really works for us and I take it with me if I'll be at someone elses home with him for a few hours. But will he get housetrained. Does the box prevent him from knowing "no potty in the house"


I'm wondering about that too. We traveled to NY this past weekend. While we were at my cousin's house, Maccabee's litter box was set up in the family room and he used it several times. I also took him outside several times. When we checked into the hotel, I set up the litter box in our bedroom. Maccabee ran around our suite and went back into the bedroom to potty. While I was playing with him on the bed, he got a bit fussy and I put him down. He went straight to the litter box and did his business. Yesterday morning, he peed on the bed (thankfully if didn't go through to the mattress!).

At home, he's pretty good but still has an occasional accident. I'm getting ready to replace the carpet with wood floors, which I think will help a lot. He only seems to have these "accidents" at home. I think a big part of the problem is he can smell where he's previously peed.

I'd love for Maccabee to give me a sign that he needs to go when we are at home, like he did when we were playing on the bed in the hotel, but instead he runs back to his litter box. I'm thrilled he uses the litter box, as I work outside the house 3 days a week and he's fine all day in his expen with the litter box. But it would be great if he let me know he need to go when we are home, so I can take him outside.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

They're both a little young to completely expect them to be fully housebroken yet, but it sounds like you are both doing great. All ours will either go outside or use a box. They all get to the place that they prefer to go outside, but will use a box if it's too miserable to go outside. It does not hinder the learning process at all. Compare the number of accidents that you both have had relative to almost anyone else. We do have people who never have accidents, but they are typically very experienced with raising dogs.


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

Tom King said:


> They're both a little young to completely expect them to be fully housebroken yet, but it sounds like you are both doing great. All ours will either go outside or use a box. They all get to the place that they prefer to go outside, but will use a box if it's too miserable to go outside. It does not hinder the learning process at all. Compare the number of accidents that you both have had relative to almost anyone else. We do have people who never have accidents, but they are typically very experienced with raising dogs.


thanks Tom. You're absolutely right. Charley has had only 3 accidents and that is soooo few compared to what others would be doing without the box. I have only one box set up in my house though. How do I have him upstairs without concern if there is no box. Should I put one in different areas of the house? Is that what you do? Or can I expect that Charley will hold it in until we go downstairs? Without my knowing that he knows that he only goes outside, how do I know he won't go upstairs? The 3 accidents were all my fault early early on. He stayed in the bedroom overnight and in the morning we played around on the bed too long. I went to the bathroom and so did he (on my pillow!!!). 
So, how do I know when he's trained? Or do I need to put a box upstairs? Will he go from one room to the next for the box? I've never tested it. If we're in the LR will he run into the kitchen if if needs to go or "Box out of sight out of mind?"


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

hi Tom
Just wondering what you think about my last reply? Would you let us know?

thanks


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Sorry. We've been pretty busy lately, and I didn't even see the previous post. Staying upstairs and expecting him to hold it until he goes downstairs is a pretty big jump I would think. I don't have a feel for how much time he spends upstairs now.

Pam is gone to a show this weekend, and I have it all to myself here. It would be best for you to call and talk to Pam Monday. She understands how they think a lot better than I do, but she doesn't spend any time on the internet.

We have a number of boxes scattered around the house, but we sometimes have little puppies running loose too, and visiting dogs. The older dogs could do without, but we have all ages. Also, I just converted the back room into a puppy room and we are temporarily minus a dog door for dogs staying in the main part of the house now, so someone has to go let them out. We have to separate the girls and boys sometimes when we have a girl coming in heat. We'll have a dog door back there soon though, but I'm building a deck back there with a cover too, and the dog door will go in the wall where there is no deck yet, and I don't want to cut a hole in the new door just for temporary use. Long story short, dogs staying in the main part of the house are using a box a lot more than normal.

It's always a progression until they are adults. Their ability to hold it does improve all the way until they are full adults, as well as their reasoning ability. They reach their full size before they have a grown up brain though, so you can't just go by size.

You'll probably know when he's fully trained about the same time that he does.


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

Tom King said:


> Sorry. We've been pretty busy lately, and I didn't even see the previous post. Staying upstairs and expecting him to hold it until he goes downstairs is a pretty big jump I would think. I don't have a feel for how much time he spends upstairs now.
> 
> Pam is gone to a show this weekend, and I have it all to myself here. It would be best for you to call and talk to Pam Monday. She understands how they think a lot better than I do, but she doesn't spend any time on the internet.
> 
> ...


If i recall correctly, Pam told me a box on each level is okay, but you don't want to put litter boxes in each room. You want the dog to have to go to the box. Early on, i was moving Maccabee's main litter box depending on whete he was (expen, livingroom, kitchen, etc.). Pam told me to leave it in the expen snd make him goto it. These days, Maccabee has a litter box in his expen and a litter box in my bedroom.

Laurie


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

Tom King said:


> Sorry. We've been pretty busy lately, and I didn't even see the previous post. Staying upstairs and expecting him to hold it until he goes downstairs is a pretty big jump I would think. I don't have a feel for how much time he spends upstairs now.
> 
> Pam is gone to a show this weekend, and I have it all to myself here. It would be best for you to call and talk to Pam Monday. She understands how they think a lot better than I do, but she doesn't spend any time on the internet.
> 
> ...


Tom, by fully trained, do you mean he won't want to use the litter box at all? Or that it's safe for him to be in the house and he'll go to the litter box when he needs to. For the most part Charley goes outside. He's really an outdoor kinda guy. That said, he will use the litter box if he needs to. Is that what you mean by fully trained? 
Put another way, what does fully trained look like? I'm wondering if there's something else I should be doing so that he becomes fully trained?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Charleysmom said:


> Tom, by fully trained, do you mean he won't want to use the litter box at all? Or that it's safe for him to be in the house and he'll go to the litter box when he needs to. For the most part Charley goes outside. He's really an outdoor kinda guy. That said, he will use the litter box if he needs to. Is that what you mean by fully trained?
> Put another way, what does fully trained look like? I'm wondering if there's something else I should be doing so that he becomes fully trained?


My guess is thst it depends on what you WANT it to look like. I WANTED Kodi to continue using his litter box, so I actually had to work hard to encourage that.

The thing that I found took the longest was learning thatpottying in other people's houses was also off limits. An afternoon or evening visit was not a problem. But an extended stay at someone's house required CLOSE supervision, or he would sneak off and potty in an unused corner. This was true well into his second year, WELL after he was completely reliable in our house. Quite honestly, though we haven't had a problem with this in a long time, I still keep a close eye on him during an extended visit at another house. I am a strong believer in management as well as training!


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

I want Charley to continue using the litter as well. It's an amazing convenience when needed although I have trouble getting him to stop munching on those pellets (lol!) I defineitly don't want to stop using the box altogther. I want to keep that in place. But I'd like to eventually have him free to be in the house even if the litter box is not in that room. 
Where do you have the litter box? Do you have more than one? 

By the way, I ahve the same problem with Charley in other poeple's houses. For the most part he'll use the box, and he's always in a restricted area in someone else's house, but accidents do happen. At home, they don't happen.


----------

